# Real Flavors - Strawberry Jam with Toast (Super Concentrate)



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/12/17)

Any vendors planning on bringing this in?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bjorncoetsee (28/12/17)

@Richio i bet he will

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (29/12/17)

Hi @SamuraiTheVapor 

Incoming around the 2nd week January.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/12/17)

Been vaping Jam Monster - Strawberry the whole day. If any DIYers make something similar, I'd be happy to buy from you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (31/12/17)

Great news for you @Hooked 

DIYORDIE - Wayne created his own version of Jam Monster - Strawberry and has released his recipe so that all of us can enjoy it 
Anyone can make it and to mix your own juices is so easy, even you can do it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Great news for you @Hooked
> 
> DIYORDIE - Wayne created his own version of Jam Monster - Strawberry and has released his recipe so that all of us can enjoy it
> Anyone can make it and to mix your own juices is so easy, even you can do it
> ...



@SamuraiTheVapor and Wayne (is that his forum name or real name)? You guys are amazing! You could have sold me the juice and made some pocket-money, but instead you give me the recipe!!  If this isn't motivation to get into DIY then I don't know what is! Will look into this rabbit hole next year when most of my current stock is finished! Thank you soooooo much!! Pls. let me know if Wayne is forum name or not - I'd like to thank him. 

This is what I love about this forum - awesome peeps here!! 

EDIT: @bjorncoetsee has enlightened me as to who Wayne is! I just can't believe that peeps are so willing to share their recipes. You'd never find a chef doing that!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor and Wayne (is that his forum name or real name)? You guys are amazing! You could have sold me the juice and made some pocket-money, but instead you give me the recipe!!  If this isn't motivation to get into DIY then I don't know what is! Will look into this rabbit hole next year when most of my current stock is finished! Thank you soooooo much!! Pls. let me know if Wayne is forum name or not - I'd like to thank him.
> 
> This is what I love about this forum - awesome peeps here!!


U should definitely go into diy, alot cheaper and very fun. U create anything u like. Lol and wayne is is not on this forum. One of the top mixers. Go check out his website at diyordievaping.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (31/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @SamuraiTheVapor and Wayne (is that his forum name or real name)? You guys are amazing! You could have sold me the juice and made some pocket-money, but instead you give me the recipe!!  If this isn't motivation to get into DIY then I don't know what is! Will look into this rabbit hole next year when most of my current stock is finished! Thank you soooooo much!! Pls. let me know if Wayne is forum name or not - I'd like to thank him.
> 
> This is what I love about this forum - awesome peeps here!!



https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

bjorncoetsee said:


> https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/



@bjorncoetsee Aha! Not being a DIYer, I'd never heard of diyordievaping!  thanks for the enlightenment!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (31/12/17)

@bjorncoetsee In the next few weeks I'll be adding some concentrates to ready-made juice to "adjust" the flavour, so I'll view that as my first tentative glance into the DIY rabbit hole!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## haCid (3/1/18)

Subbing here, really want to try the above mentioned recipe by diyordie. Burning through Jam Monster way to fast 

haCid

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @bjorncoetsee Aha! Not being a DIYer, I'd never heard of diyordievaping!  thanks for the enlightenment!



@bjorncoetsee And furthermore, I didn't read it as DIY or die - I read it as DI YOR DIE VAPING . And I STILL read it that way !!


----------



## haCid (9/1/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @SamuraiTheVapor
> 
> Incoming around the 2nd week January.



Hi @Richio, any luck yet?

Kind regards


----------



## Richio (16/1/18)

Hi @haCid @SamuraiTheVapor 

This item is now in stock.


----------



## Marius Combrink (16/1/18)

Got mine today. Cant wait thanks @Richio

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mattkom87 (30/1/18)

So has any body mixed some of this together and have any feedback to share with us?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Paul33 , if you need proof that this juice is great, I wanted the tester back to fill the OBS again. Here's the short answer from my bud,
> "NO, you've got the concentrates so mix yourself some more. I need to test it some more" and, "so when will you have my new testers ready. Tomorrow?"


----------



## Paul33 (30/1/18)

Mattkom87 said:


> So has any body mixed some of this together and have any feedback to share with us?


Mines steeping still but @Room Fogger has had good feedback so far. 

I need to find a spare couple mns to wick and test a few juices I’ve got going with this being one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haCid (1/2/18)

Richio said:


> Hi @haCid @SamuraiTheVapor
> 
> This item is now in stock.




Thank you Sir,
Order received today 

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Cumulus (11/4/18)

Hey Guys. I Mixed it as per recipe (Diy OR Die). Too much strawberry and almost no jam after a weeks steep. Will remix tonight with more strawberry jam and toast and less strawberry. Will post results after steep.


----------



## Adephi (11/4/18)

Captain Cumulus said:


> Hey Guys. I Mixed it as per recipe (Diy OR Die). Too much strawberry and almost no jam after a weeks steep. Will remix tonight with more strawberry jam and toast and less strawberry. Will post results after steep.



We all had more or less the same experience. Can post your findings here


----------

